

We've launched.... now what? (iPhone game) - jbverschoor
http://www.hyperswitching.com/post/1669188014/weve-launched-now-what-iphone-game

======
niclupien
This is exact sentence i'm afraid i would say someday, after i'll release next
my app for android : Now what ?

The market is huge, how can our apps find their way up ? One solution i can
think of is to release it for free and only if it get popular, add a paid
version. But I don't think this is affordable for lots of project. Any other
ideas ?

~~~
jbverschoor
A lite version is still in approval.. But I guess it's the same with the
appstore as all other software distribution networks. The appstore does one
thing well: it makes it easy for users to pay. The second thing, bringing new
apps/games under the attention is something the appstore cannot, and will
never do.

Let's say we had created a windows game. It's not very different, except the
payment / installation part.

